# KH?,GH? what should my discus water be?



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

both my kh an gh r at 3 or 4, ph 6.4, temp84 degrees FH. 
my question is... what should my KH an GH be? ive looked all over an it verys from one extreme to the other.. can also let me know through email. [email protected]


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What fish do you have?

EDIT: sorry I missed the title


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

"PH
Display – 6.5 – 7.5
Breeding – 5.5 – 6.5
Grow-Out – 6.8 – 7.5

Hardness:
Display – 10–15 GH, 5-8 KH
Breeding – 1-4 GH, 0-1 KH
Growing-Out – 8-15 GH, 5-8KH

I would avoid buffers/additives when keeping discus; unless, they exceed the ranges above. Discus love good clean consistent water quality, so be careful of even slight fluctuations when performing water changes."

Recommended PH, GH, KH for Discus - Aquarium Forum

this guy knows his stuff really really well on anything to do with the discus fish.


As far as my discus I keep them in a 210 with a 13g capacity wet/dry on the floor behind it so 223 gallon
my gh is 1.79 and my Kh is 1.07(53.7ppm)(3 drops on the test) with 28ppm co2 and a Ph of 6.5

I can show you my spreadsheet, just PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

^That all sounds good to me. Do you want to breed, or just keep a nice display tank? Most fish can live in a wide range of ph as long as it is stable. Breeding can be a little harder.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

snail said:


> ^That all sounds good to me. Do you want to breed, or just keep a nice display tank? Most fish can live in a wide range of ph as long as it is stable. Breeding can be a little harder.


Breeding can be hard however a 40B is a must for a pair to breed in, I wouldnt recommend breeding them in a community tank as they are uptight as it is and always consume the eggs to "save them"

Discus I wouldnt mess with Ph as it does have an effect on them even a swing of .5 id aim for 5.5-7.0 on ph for any discus.


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

just a display tank. ive been talking to a local gy about buying a pair from him, an putting them in another tank. he has kept an bread discus for years. has 1500 total gallons for discus..


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Discus have been around the hobby for a long time and have been kept in all kinds of water conditions. Their two main environmental requirements would be that the water is warm (>82) and clean (no NO2~ or NH3). Nitrates should also be very low. Some would also add low hardness and low ph but Discus are fairly adoptable and can live in a number of different water conditions if no sudden changes take place. If you are trying to spawn them, low hardness and low ph are very important to the survivabilty of the eggs and fry. In their native habitat Discus can be exposed to ph levels as low as 5.0 and temperatures as high as 90 degrees and they survive and prosper. Remember that regular water changes are very important in keeping your Discus healthy. Find out what water parameters your source of your Discus kept them at and try to duplicate those conditions initially.


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

WTH! in my discus tank the KH is 1 (drop test) an the GH is 5... shouldent it be a bit higher? any advice on a quick way to bring it up if so.


----------

